# Painting fiberglass to look like teak



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This is not necessarily a micro project, but I know there are a lot of seasoned veterans here when it comes to working on boats so I thought I'd post and ask. 

I missed out on a bow launcher the other day, a beautiful piece that I'd like to try to recreate but not using teak. I know I saw some pics while internet surfing about painting 'glass to look like teak. Lighter, no maintenance, etc. 

What I'm trying to recreate as close as possible is this piece, hate to post a link to another forum but I can't snag the photos off that listing: http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing-miscellaneous-items/389819-refinished-like-new-teak-release-marine-rocket-launcher-new-post-mount.html

If I make this outta glass is there a way to paint that main section to look like teak? If anyone's done this before how does it come out, good or cheesy?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw a transom on an old Bertram Moppie done wood grain with paint.
Took a while for the "artist" to finish to his satisfaction.
I enjoyed watching the process over a long work week.
I was cleaning the bottom of a sailboat in the same yard on the Miami river.

http://www.google.com/#q=painted+wood+grain&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=vid&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=R2rdTrfuJoHNtgeSjMTiBQ&ved=0CHEQqwQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=e2525ba8f030676e&biw=1280&bih=579

Crab Alley skiffs has a hull with a painted "pine" transom, looks real.

http://www.craballeycustomboats.com/whats_new.html

There are also some synthetic teak deck materials that can be glued on.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=synthetic+teak+deck&pbx=1&oq=synthetic+teak+deck&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1657l7612l0l7970l19l15l0l4l4l0l687l4468l0.3.7.2.2.1l19l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=e7634fcd593c18b&biw=1280&bih=579


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes and even you will be able to do it.

There is a secret tool called a graining rake ($6 at HD/Lowes) but dont tell anyone.

Get some scraps and get to raking. The secret is how you use the rake to get the grain effect. So practice with any paint you have leftover.

When your ready to do the real one put the base coat down but paint different areas slightly different colors as wood is not the same color all over. Let dry. Then use a darker color, apply lightly and then rake it off.

Stain for the final is a better choice.

Easier way is to get a sheet if Di-Noc vinyl decal printed in teak, apply and then varnish over it. Di-Noc is exterior uv stable and has super tiny holes that allow varnish to penetrate and stick to the project.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Yes and even you will be able to do it.
> 
> There is a secret tool called a graining rake ($6 at HD/Lowes) but dont tell anyone.
> 
> ...


The rake process is what I'd seen before, will check out the Di-noc. 

Great info as always you two!

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is one place...no affiliation whatsoever.

http://www.metrodecals.com/store/ht...e-Teak-W-125/3M-DI-NOC-Marine-Teak-W-128.html


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ankona has some kind on "fabric" that gets glassed in and looks like teak/mahognay check the site I do believe you will see it on a copperhead as a toe rail
saw it in person and it is sweet
Also, they did a transom w/ it and man it looks rich


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Also thought of another way - hydrodipping. Where they dip the item in a solution and get the print you want. Same method that is used on your camo gun. Then cover with varnish.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Also thought of another way - hydrodipping.  Where they dip the item in a solution and get the print you want.  Same method that is used on your camo gun.  Then cover with varnish.


Good idea, there is a place here in Stuart that does hydrodipping. 

Man the cost of a nice piece of teak is crazy... :-?

-T


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Take a look at www.chromaveil.com I think it's exactly what you are looking for.   I would try it, but I've already purchased a bunch of mahogany for my project.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Take a look at www.chromaveil.com I think it's exactly what you are looking for.   I would try it, but I've already purchased a bunch of mahogany for my project.




X2


----------

